# email server setup suggestions

## digitalnick

im wanting to setup an email server on gentoo but looking for the best / easiest to adminsitrate and maintain for the following requirments

1. support virtual domains

2. webmail interface

3. Imap access

ive seen several howtos using qmail and mysql or postfix like the docs section. just wanting opinions from other people with same or similar configurations alsot any step by steps / howto s anythg would be great. thanks

----------

## larryn

 *digitalnick wrote:*   

> im wanting to setup an email server on gentoo but looking for the best / easiest to adminsitrate and maintain for the following requirments
> 
> 1. support virtual domains
> 
> 2. webmail interface
> ...

 

Well, I use postfix+imap-uw+squirrelmail combo. It should be straight forward. I have 8 virtual domains. No mysql though.

----------

## digitalnick

what about vmailmgr? i did emerge -p on it and i get a block on ssmtp is there some confloict with qmail or has anyone tried it?

----------

## BackSeat

We use Postfix, Courier IMAP and Squirrelmail. It is possible to link Postfix into MySQL tables, but we don't (yet) do that on production machines although we probably will. Virtual domains under Postfix are trivial.

BS

----------

## upnix

If you're looking for what's easiest, I'd go with whatever setup includes the most software you're farmiliar with.

I'll add (like everyone else) that I use Sendmail/Procmail/Courier IMAP/SpamAssassin/Squirrel Mail/etc. for virtual hosting (small Hosting provider) and it works flawless. 

If you're not farmiliar with any of it, I'd try a simple Postfix setup, and then add things (like IMAP) as you get comfortable (Postfix seems "nice").

Sendmail's sendmail.cf scares a lot of people away, but if you spend time figuring out how to use sendmail, you never actually have to touch that file.

----------

## carl67lp

I recently (well, today) went through the Gentoo Virtual Mailhosting System Guide and ran into problems right at the end.

Everything seemed to go fine through the whole guide, except for when I test it out with SquirrelMail (or with an IMAP client like Mozilla Mail).  When I use SquirrelMail, I can't login with a normal local: account, but I can log in with a virtual account--albeit with an error on the mailbox pane (ERROR : Could not complete request. Query:CREATE "Defaults" Reason Given: Invalid mailbox name).

So, I'm up the creek without a poodle.  Anyone have a good tutorial on how to do this crazy thing, even if it's not Gentoo specific?  I tried the one at http://kirb.insanegenius.net/postfix.html on a FreeBSD box with no luck, either.

----------

## digitalnick

well ive setup sendmail and uw-imap and squirrelmail on fbsd before. but this isnt going to be for me. Its going to be for a client and anything with good frontendutilities would be a godsend as the client is not a guru and i dont want to spend all the time of adding users whenever he needs them

----------

## NrG

You could check out http://www.web-cyradm.org .

Quote their website: Its a Management-tool written in PHP, for a Mailsystem built on Cyrus IMAP and Postfix with Database table lookup enabled.

Ive also installed amavisd-new for virus and spam scanning. (spam is done by spamassasin) .

And I run horde/IMP for my webmail needs. I also installed the passwd module so my users can change their password themselves.

This all runs on Gentoo linux 1.4 with evms. I run evms because it has a snapshot option so I can make a live snapshot of my mail store and back it up without taking the store down.

I still need to take it into production but I already love it  :Smile:  .

NrG

----------

## Dr_Stein

 *upnix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'll add (like everyone else) that I use Sendmail/Procmail/Courier IMAP/SpamAssassin/Squirrel Mail/etc. for virtual hosting (small Hosting provider) and it works flawless. 
> 
> 

 

Are you calling SpamAssassin from procmail with virtual users? I cannot get that working.. can't get procmail to be called up for virtual users, only local ones.

Or, are you using the Squirrelmail Spamassassin plugin?

Any advice would be appreciated.. this is the *last* hurdle I need to clear before migrating mail servers.  :Smile: 

----------

